
Show HN: Every Site Knows - 0xferruccio
https://everysiteknows.ferrucc.io/
======
bhargav
I recommend adding a slide on how you are doing this for educating those of us
who do not know. From a high level, I assume the logins are detected via
cookies.

Edit: interesting! Its by checking if favicon images would be loaded.

Edit 2: Found this old thread by hoppinh through webkay
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11415462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11415462)

------
anoncake
Turns out I dont have any social accounts. Interestingly,
[http://webkay.robinlinus.com/](http://webkay.robinlinus.com/) detects that Im
logged into Flickr although I dont even have an account there.

------
barbarbar
Very nice, it got everything right in Chrome. But a little confused in Brave
(said I had Reddit account). But very cool app.

~~~
0xferruccio
Thanks for letting me know about the reddit bug! will download Brave to see if
I can fix it

------
patatino
Nice, it detected spotify and dropbox for me. Didn't recognize twitter or
gmail.

~~~
0xferruccio
Yeah unfortunately I can’t detect twitter anymore.. I have to come up with
something new to detect logged in users for it

------
anotheryou
location on mobile was scarily good. how does that one work?

------
jefflombardjr
Neat! Good work!

~~~
0xferruccio
Thanks :)

